# West Michigan - 2005 GMC 3500 for sale



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

2005 GMC 3500 dually flat bed, Duramax with Allison Trans. Check it out on Craig's List.

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/d/wyoming-2005-gmc-3500-dually/6941054033.html


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Herm Witte said:


> 2005 GMC 3500 dually flat bed, Duramax with Allison Trans. Check it out on Craig's List.
> 
> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/cto/d/wyoming-2005-gmc-3500-dually/6941054033.html


Now 12,500


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Herm Witte said:


> Now 12,500


Shameless bump


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Herm Witte said:


> 2005 GMC 3500 dually flat bed, Duramax with Allison Trans. Check it out. Here is an updated Craig's List listing.
> 
> https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/hvo/d/wyoming-2005-gmc-3500-dually/6970870447.html


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Feel for ya - just clicked the original craigslist and it says add expired though


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

framer1901 said:


> Feel for ya - just clicked the original craigslist and it says add expired though


This one works.
https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/hvo/d/wyoming-2005-gmc-3500-dually/6970870447.html


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Still available?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

starspangled6.0 said:


> Still available?


Yes it is.


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Still for sale?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes. Ready to go.


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

The CL link doesn’t work. Hard to see it like that. Can you post pics or check the link?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

gnarlydude said:


> The CL link doesn't work. Hard to see it like that. Can you post pics or check the link?


I think I attached a few. PM me if you like. Truck sitting ready to work or be an excellent back up.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

gnarlydude said:


> The CL link doesn't work. Hard to see it like that. Can you post pics or check the link?


No response?


----------

